# Sigh....



## Trail Ninja (Sep 25, 2008)




----------



## kikoraa (Jul 25, 2011)

Que paso?


----------



## Trail Ninja (Sep 25, 2008)

Cancer surgery. This should be the last of it but it's such a nice day out and I haven't been able to ride for a long time. Just feeling a little homesick for the trails.


----------



## kikoraa (Jul 25, 2011)

Thoughts are with you man. Good luck with your recovery.


----------



## Gordon Shumway (Sep 17, 2012)

Hope you have a speedy recovery and can get back out there asap!


----------



## radair (Dec 19, 2002)

Best wishes


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

Yes indeed - prayers/thoughts/positive energy for fast healing!!


----------



## Wishful Tomcat (Mar 6, 2009)

The trails are looking forward to your return. Best wishes for a speedy recovery!


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

I was hoping that your news would be different. It's tough to go through this. 

I've been fighting breast cancer for the last 2 years. I empathize with you and with the stress that this disease brings.

Wishing you strength and a speedy recovery


----------



## Mike Aswell (Sep 1, 2009)

Stay positive. It's really good to have things you want (like getting back on the trails) when fighting that battle.


----------



## 53119 (Nov 7, 2008)

big healing vibes your way. 

Remember, you're gonna buy that house i posted w/the free bikes thrown in!


----------



## HarryCallahan (Nov 2, 2004)

Heal up, bro.


----------



## Walt Dizzy (Aug 18, 2003)

Best wishes for your recovery TN.

Walt


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

heal up. 

that's gonna leave a helluva scar.


----------



## 2ridealot (Jun 15, 2004)

*Heal fast!*

Best wishes and more good thoughts your way!


----------



## jearl (Jul 26, 2012)

Best wishes to a speedy recovery.


----------



## Trail Ninja (Sep 25, 2008)

NateHawk said:


> heal up.
> 
> that's gonna leave a helluva scar.


I wish! The surgeon says if I want a scar I'll have to get it tattooed on. My daughter knows a good tattoo artist so it shouldn't be a problem.:thumbsup:


----------



## WKD-RDR (Sep 1, 2007)

wow
here's to you gettin back in the saddle


----------



## John Kuhl (Dec 10, 2007)

That really sucks, please get well soon.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Best wishes - get well soon - some times we complain about b.s. - This puts it in perspective - Be strong the trails await.


----------



## SundayRiverRider (Oct 29, 2008)

Hope you get to hit some trails up soon. 

What's the timeline on your recovery and date of next ride?


----------



## Trail Ninja (Sep 25, 2008)

Actually it's a lot sooner than it looks from the picture. That surgery was the day before yesterday and I could be back on my bike in 2 weeks. I'll probably have to stick to fire roads for a while but at least I'll be outside.

This is the end of a year of cancer treatments. I've had Chemo and Radiation & pretty much recovered from that. This surgery was an unexpected "let's just make sure we got it all". In theory I'll be as good as new in a few months. 

Or not. 
Which ever, I'll ride when I can, build when I can and not worry too much about the sh*t I have no control over.


----------



## Trail Ninja (Sep 25, 2008)

Thanks everyone for the well wishes. It was just what I needed.


----------



## Arch Itech (Sep 29, 2010)

Hope you can be back on the trails ASAP!


----------



## JR11 (Sep 21, 2012)

Wish you the best during your recovery


----------



## debaucherous (Jul 2, 2004)

I spoke privately with the trails today. 
It misses you and wonders if it did something wrong.
I explained your predicament - the trail sends its best and hopes to see you soon.
All our thoughs and best wishes are with you...

debaucherous and the trail


----------



## GoGoGordo (Jul 16, 2006)

Trail Ninja said:


> Actually it's a lot sooner than it looks from the picture. That surgery was the day before yesterday and I could be back on my bike in 2 weeks. I'll probably have to stick to fire roads for a while but at least I'll be outside.
> 
> This is the end of a year of cancer treatments. I've had Chemo and Radiation & pretty much recovered from that. This surgery was an unexpected "let's just make sure we got it all". In theory I'll be as good as new in a few months.
> 
> ...


Please show some of your trail work.
I wish you a speedy a healthy recovery my friend!!
GoGo


----------



## nOOky (May 13, 2008)

Heal fast. You will ride again, that's positive indeed :thumbsup:


----------



## Trail Ninja (Sep 25, 2008)

GoGoGordo said:


> Please show some of your trail work.
> I wish you a speedy a healthy recovery my friend!!
> GoGo


I've got a million of these. I've built nearly 50 miles of singletrack in the last 45+ years.


----------



## Maddog (Jul 4, 2004)

My prayers are with you! My wife (melanoma) and brother (throat) are both cancer survivors for more than 5 years so keep hangin in and beat it back! Where are your trails and what did you name them?


----------



## fred-da-trog (Oct 28, 2003)

Wishing you a quick and total recovery and many more years and miles.


----------



## norton55 (Oct 5, 2005)

My next ride will be dedicated to your healing process. At every stop I will send you healing vibes. Get well soon.


----------



## Trail Ninja (Sep 25, 2008)

Maddog said:


> My prayers are with you! My wife (melanoma) and brother (throat) are both cancer survivors for more than 5 years so keep hangin in and beat it back! Where are your trails and what did you name them?


Maddog, most of the trails I've built are on Vancouver Island, British Columbia. There are 4 major systems near Qualicum Beach that I pretty much built myself and I've done work on trails in Cumberland, BC and Hornby Island, BC.

This is a map of a trail system I built for the Middle School in Qualicum. It's on private land owned by the largest logging company on Vancouver Island. They are the largest landowner on the island and I'm the only person who has official permission to build on their land. A pretty cool position to be in. I built all the green trails, about 20 miles.


----------



## swampboy62 (Feb 10, 2009)

Do what the doc says so you can get back in the saddle in a couple of weeks.

Sending my extra good karma your way.

Steve Z


----------



## Loudviking (Oct 23, 2011)

My thoughts and prayers are with you, all the
best.


----------



## Gasp4Air (Jun 5, 2009)

Too bad you won't have a big nasty scar. You could claim you got it in spectacular wipeout that took the jaws of life to separate you from your bike and a team of surgeons to remove the chain from around your neck. Oh well... 

Here's to the wind in your face and your butt on the saddle. Heal well.


----------



## mudhen (Aug 16, 2012)

Looks like some good doctoring there. Sorry no wicked scar to make up stories about!

Just think how sweet it will be once you are back out there in a few weeks...fall coming on...cool air....misty....BC in the fall?....does it get any better?!??!?

Heal up, and head out, and ride 'til you can't ride no mo'.....

mudhen


----------



## Raigetsu (Sep 29, 2012)

I hope you recover quickly!


----------



## Anonymous (Mar 3, 2005)

heal fast.


----------



## jhazard (Aug 16, 2004)

Heal well soon and get back out there!


----------



## Funrover (Oct 4, 2006)

Hope you heal quickly!


----------



## Burnt-Orange (Dec 10, 2008)

get well ninja 
I really enjoy your enthusiasm for expanding the sport
We need more like you 

Sj


----------



## big terry (Apr 22, 2012)

heal up man. good vibes headed your way.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 20, 2012)

You'll be back on the trails in no time, Ninja!


----------



## mimi1885 (Aug 12, 2006)

Get well soon.


----------



## deke505 (Jul 29, 2012)

heal well and get back in the saddle.


----------



## dru (Sep 4, 2006)

Ninja, wishing you a speedy recovery, and some miles on the bike!

Your incision and mention of tats reminded me instantly of a 'biker type' I worked with a few years back. I mean 'biker' as in bad. This guy was super nice to talk to but ultra-scary looking. I'm guessing his personality would switch to ultra-scary in a heartbeat if he wanted. Anyways, one of his many tats was a 'cut here' dotted line that wrapped all the way around his neck. 

I hope your surgeon is right and you'll have no need for ink. 

Drew


----------



## Trail Ninja (Sep 25, 2008)

dru said:


> Ninja, wishing you a speedy recovery, and some miles on the bike!
> 
> Your incision and mention of tats reminded me instantly of a 'biker type' I worked with a few years back. I mean 'biker' as in bad. This guy was super nice to talk to but ultra-scary looking. I'm guessing his personality would switch to ultra-scary in a heartbeat if he wanted. Anyways, one of his many tats was a 'cut here' dotted line that wrapped all the way around his neck.
> 
> ...


I WANT the scar. The surgeon says I won't have one. My radiation oncologist said he would have gladly given me a ghastly scar if it was up to him.

My daughter is toying with the idea of getting a matching scar tattooed on her neck. I don't have any ink yet. Both my sons design tattoos so I'm sure I'll have some eventually

Coolest tattoo I've ever seen has to be on my nephew. It's a pair of very realistic cougar (mountain lion) claws coming over his shoulders from the back and ripping his chest open. Bones, muscle, torn flesh. Very well done. He got it when he was 15. It cost him $3000. He's a dirt jumper. You know how they are. It's all about appearance.


----------



## dru (Sep 4, 2006)

I am ink free, but I certainly appreciate the art form. It sounds like you'll be a new canvas for your kids sooner than you think. I'm told that the 1st one starts the addiction.

Drew


----------



## osokolo (Jan 19, 2004)

my thoughts will be with you.... you haven't built enough trails yet...


----------



## Yukon Alvin (Dec 30, 2010)

With all those years of trail work... your karma account is more than full, time to make a withdral.
Get better soon.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

when you regain your strength, you may consider going in Trail Katate-Master mode.
Full on Ninja takes it's toll - oh, jeez look who I'm tellin


----------



## xcguy (Apr 18, 2004)

Get well, man.


----------



## Joedub917 (Jul 4, 2010)

Good luck and the trails will be there waiting for you.


----------



## phoenixnr (Jul 26, 2009)

Healing vibes sent. Get better soon. And thanks for all the trails you have built and will build. You trail builders are modern day saints. 

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Tone's (Nov 12, 2011)

Trail Ninja, god speed recovery for you mate, my thoughts are with you and your family, hope your out and back in action real soon buddy......


----------



## Blurr (Dec 7, 2009)

ya will be tearing those trails up shortly!


----------



## Trail Ninja (Sep 25, 2008)

Thanks again everyone.
I got the drain tube out today (day 3) and I`m scheduled to get the stitches out on Tuesday (day 6). I could be riding again by the weekend.

This latest round has been a breeze compared to some of the earlier crap.


----------



## playdead (Apr 17, 2009)

Trail Ninja said:


> I've got a million of these. I've built nearly 50 miles of singletrack in the last 45+ years.


that's some nice stuff! Still working up to build 50 miles :thumbsup:


----------



## dickeydoo (May 11, 2007)

From one fellow MTBR to another have a fast return to the trails.


----------



## Bikin' Bric (Sep 7, 2003)

Get better soon!


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

i may be working on some trails this weekend. i'll give a good word to the trail gods for ya!


----------



## Trail Ninja (Sep 25, 2008)

NicoleB28 said:


> i may be working on some trails this weekend. i'll give a good word to the trail gods for ya!


Thanks, Nicole. Let them know what's going on? I don't want them pissed at me for not showing up.


----------



## alshead (Oct 2, 2007)

Thoughts are with ya. I try to take some moments on every ride to appreciate what I've got and send vibes to those who don't. Will send some out your way this afternoon. Get well.

This thread rocks.


----------



## Trail Ninja (Sep 25, 2008)

Got the stitches out this morning. I could be out riding in a couple of days. I won't be able to wear a helmet for a while. Maybe I'll try some sort of scarf under the strap. No helmet severely limits where I can ride.

Looks pretty good for 6 days though. Now, all we have to do is get that "cancer-free" diagnosis from the doctor next week.


----------



## Lawson Raider (Jul 24, 2006)

Pray your recovery goes well and that the cancer will be 100% gone and never return. Keep your spirits up and get some trail as soon as possible.


----------



## 475856 (Feb 6, 2010)

Wishing you all the best for a 100% recovery!!!


----------



## Trail Ninja (Sep 25, 2008)

*Guess what I did today!*

I can't turn my head, my right shoulder is paralyzed (and could be for months or possibly permanently) but the hand on that side works. I have good grip and dexterity for gears and brakes. I tried the little singletrack on top of the breakwater and cleaned it. It did indicate that I'll have to be very careful choosing where to ride. For a while at least.

Oh yeah, do I ever get tired easily.


----------



## 2ridealot (Jun 15, 2004)

That is awesome to hear!

Be careful out there, I can only imagine how painful a spill would be right now. 

You RULE Trail Ninja :thumbsup:


----------



## debaucherous (Jul 2, 2004)

Congrats - glad to see you are back outside.
Hope you're back to 100% soon!


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

You have an incredible spirit Trail Ninja! Looks like you are on the right path to recovery.


----------



## osokolo (Jan 19, 2004)

2ridealot said:


> You RULE Trail Ninja :thumbsup:


no doubt about it TN... that is impressive... i thought i was the crazy one, but you beat me by a huge margin... be safe...


----------



## irishpitbull (Sep 29, 2011)

Best wishes on a speedy recovery.


----------



## Trail Ninja (Sep 25, 2008)

osokolo said:


> no doubt about it TN... that is impressive... i thought i was the crazy one, but you beat me by a huge margin... be safe...


I know where there's a nice easy trail that broken down bikers can ride. A very gradual climb up the escarpment.
I took this picture this spring while I was in the middle of my Chemo & Radiation treatments. I could barely walk but I could still ride this.

The forest on both sides is laced with little bits of really cool singletrack. You can ride a little or ride a lot of it.


----------



## Trail Ninja (Sep 25, 2008)

I kind of cheated on my ride today. That breakwater is on the edge of the parking lot of the Port Colborne Hospital. Just coincidence that I was there.


----------



## Mazukea (Jul 9, 2012)

It's good to see you riding again. 

Here's to a fast and healthy recovery so you can hit the trails like before.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Take it easy on those rides. Hate to blow that incision site open before it's fully healed.

Feels good to get outside, though, I'm sure. After a month in a coma I was forcing my family to wheel me outside in a wheelchair as soon as I could sit up. In spite of the hot, humid Houston weather.


----------



## lernr (Jul 13, 2012)

More power to you!


----------



## H0WL (Jan 17, 2007)

Speedy recovery to you and glad you will be riding sooner than later. Your body will guide you along to the "just right" amount of effort to support your continued healing.


----------



## DavyRay (Apr 13, 2012)

Old dude like you getting inked up? Go for it! 

It's good to see you outside again.


----------



## Trail Ninja (Sep 25, 2008)

DavyRay said:


> Old dude like you getting inked up? Go for it!
> 
> It's good to see you outside again.


I've been "'gonna do it" since I was a kid. It turns out that wives frown on husbands using college money for body art. Oddly enough that's exactly what my oldest son did with that same money when he got it.

His own design.


----------



## GiantMountainTroll (Mar 27, 2012)

Get well homie!!


----------



## Trail Ninja (Sep 25, 2008)

It turns out that the decapitation was just for the fun of it after all. They didn't find any cancer in the parts they took out. No, they don't intend to put them back.

3 highly qualified oncologists agree that I no longer have cancer.

This is probably good news, don't you think. It does however leave me no good excuses. I guess I'll have to get out digging and riding. The ground's not frozen yet.

Thanks everyone for all your support!


----------



## alshead (Oct 2, 2007)

Wow. That is wonderful news. Congratulations and thanks for sharing some of your story with us. 

Now get back out there!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rock dude (May 24, 2007)

Congrats, that's great news. 
We need more guys out there build trails!


----------



## 475856 (Feb 6, 2010)

Congratulations!!!! Awesome news!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## deke505 (Jul 29, 2012)

awesome news dude.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Too awesome! Those reports of "no cancer" are amazing to hear. Congrats, man


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Cancer free is the best diagnosis... a dark cloud has been lifted


----------



## Tone's (Nov 12, 2011)

Fantastic news Ninja, im so happy that the weight has been lifted for you mate, its a blessing for you n the family, congratulations im real happy for you, cheers


----------



## ghettocop (Jul 26, 2011)

Great news man! Congrats! Take it slow, but get out riding ASAP. Your incision site, combined with the talk of tattoos, reminded of a friend I had who did some contracting work in Iraq before Obama. He had a dashed line in almost exactly your incision location that said "cut here" every five dashes or so, around his entire neck.


----------



## Trail Ninja (Sep 25, 2008)

I can't safely ride yet but this showed up today. Since all my tools are in BC and I'm in Ontario I was feeling kind of naked.







Dirt's gonna fly one way or the other.


----------



## ForrestJones (May 25, 2009)

Evidently, there aren't enough trails yet.

Congrats, I can only imagine the relief that must be.


----------



## scorchedearth (Aug 30, 2011)

I wish you all the best and a speedy recovery.


----------



## MattC555 (Mar 24, 2011)

Great news! Congratulations, I wish you a speedy recovery! :thumbsup:


----------



## B-Mac (Oct 2, 2008)

Congrats Ninja. Really glad to hear you're doing well.


----------



## Bikemaya (Sep 24, 2012)

Get some pics when you go out too! :thumbsup: But I have a feeling you don't need to be asked to do that


----------



## Trail Ninja (Sep 25, 2008)

There you go. All is right with the world. It was only an hour and it wore me out, but I went riding. Hour and a half next time... 2 hours after that.


----------



## Bikemaya (Sep 24, 2012)

:thumbsup:


----------



## lernr (Jul 13, 2012)

stoked for you :thumbsup:


----------



## motopail (Jul 29, 2008)

Tuff dude...keep it up!


----------



## gsomtb (Jul 18, 2007)

Healing vibes from NC headed your way......


----------



## Trail Ninja (Sep 25, 2008)

Buffalo, 30km (18.5 miles). Should have had a road bike but I got a better workout & found some nice easy singletrack along the way.


----------



## Bill in Houston (Nov 26, 2011)

beautiful. the mtb is always the right choice. glad you are doing better.


----------



## pointerDixie214 (Feb 10, 2009)

Great photos and glad to see you out and about!!!!!!


----------



## Trail Ninja (Sep 25, 2008)

Got in 2 hours of this stuff today & don't feel too bad at all.

I've got some paralysis in my right shoulder that's keeping me off the tech singletrack but I think if I stick to the kiddie trails for the winter, I'll be back at real riding in the spring.


----------



## Bill in Houston (Nov 26, 2011)

wow, that looks beautiful.


----------



## 475856 (Feb 6, 2010)

Trail Ninja said:


> Got in 2 hours of this stuff today & don't feel too bad at all.
> 
> I've got some paralysis in my right shoulder that's keeping me off the tech singletrack but I think if I stick to the kiddie trails for the winter, I'll be back at real riding in the spring.
> 
> View attachment 733506


At least you are in the saddle again and are on the mend!!! Take your time and enjoy the nice scenery in your neck-of-the-woods!!


----------



## Glide the Clyde (Nov 12, 2009)

Way to stay after living life fully! Glad to see you are hitting some dirt. Continue to heal and ride.


----------



## wyatt79m (Mar 3, 2007)

Great to see your out riding !


----------



## Trail Ninja (Sep 25, 2008)

An update. After my 3 month review I still don't have cancer. The paralysis in my neck and shoulder isn't any better but I'm getting used to working around it. I've gained about 10lbs and I'm feeling pretty strong.

I've decided to move back out to BC this month. The trails I built for the kids are being logged as we speak and there will be lots of repair work to do after the logging is done. The logging company will be as respectful of the trails as they can, but some damage is inevitable.

People out there heard I was coming. I've been offered a loaner bike to ride until I can swing buying my own. It's not worth it for me to ship the bike I have across the country.

I've also been offered a house to live in, rent-free until the end of March. The property backs on to the middle school trails so not having a car won't be a problem.







All in all, things are looking good. Thanks to everyone for all your support!!!


----------



## 475856 (Feb 6, 2010)

Congrats with the good news!!! I am sure that keeping busy with what you like to do helps a lot too in healing...


----------



## Trail Ninja (Sep 25, 2008)

Thanks Oscar. It certainly was a fvcked up year but it looks like I'll be able to put it all behind me & get on with enjoying life.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Way to go TN!! 

Keeping busy and active, while doing what you love is all part of the healing.


----------



## Bikemaya (Sep 24, 2012)

Great news, Trail Ninja! Be sure to get some pics of all the happy faces (including yours!) on the trails too


----------



## mudhen (Aug 16, 2012)

You are the MAN!!!

mudhen


----------



## Flyin_W (Jun 17, 2007)

Such fantastic news TN ! 
2013's going to be great.


----------



## Trail Ninja (Sep 25, 2008)

Bikemaya said:


> Great news, Trail Ninja! Be sure to get some pics of all the happy faces (including yours!) on the trails too


Yours? Let me know. I've done your rental legwork. You'll be able to ride all over the Island and never have to carry a bike. You can pick one up at every destination.


----------



## Trail Ninja (Sep 25, 2008)

cyclelicious said:


> Way to go TN!!
> 
> Keeping busy and active, while doing what you love is all part of the healing.


You and singlesprocket might consider this?

BC Bike Race || a Seven Day Mountain Bike Stage Race from Vancouver to Whistler, BC, Canada

Some of it happens on trails I built.
Edit: I checked this year's stages and it looks like they are starting in Cumberland. I've worked on those trails but didn't build any of them.


----------



## 2ridealot (Jun 15, 2004)

TN, Really nice to hear of your great news :thumbsup: Hope you have an awesome year!


----------



## Bikemaya (Sep 24, 2012)

Trail Ninja said:


> Yours? Let me know. I've done your rental legwork. You'll be able to ride all over the Island and never have to carry a bike. You can pick one up at every destination.


:thumbsup:

I talked to my friend about it, and she is all for it! Just a matter of us scraping enough money together in time  Looks like the first week of August is when I will be doing the camp, since that is when it is in Oregon. Perfect timing for our work schedules!!


----------



## Bill in Houston (Nov 26, 2011)

TN, glad to hear it. Thanks for the update.


----------



## huffster (Nov 14, 2011)

Congratulations on the 3-month milestone. Very glad to hear it!

That's a big move, but it sounds like it is calling your name and it is where you want to be. So, congrats on that too.


----------



## Huskywolf (Feb 8, 2012)

Very awesome dude! 
It makes me smile when you can stay so positive, thanks for that. 

~From one cancer survivor to another.


----------



## Trail Ninja (Sep 25, 2008)

Huskywolf said:


> Very awesome dude!
> It makes me smile when you can stay so positive, thanks for that.
> 
> ~From one cancer survivor to another.


Out of rep for today.
:thumbsup:


----------



## Wild Wassa (Jun 4, 2009)

Trail Ninja, please accept my very best wishes for a fast improvement. 

It is an amazing amount of time that you have been building trails. Extraordinary ... a bit like yourself, no doubt.

Warren.


----------



## Trail Ninja (Sep 25, 2008)

Thank you Warren.


----------



## shibiwan (Sep 2, 2012)

TN, best regards, and hope everything keeps improving from here on out!

You have our thoughts.

Oh and Happy New Year

-S


----------



## John Kuhl (Dec 10, 2007)

TN, glad to hear the good news.


----------



## GnarBrahWyo (Jun 4, 2012)

Glad you are able to get out and ride a bit. Hope the recovery keeps going well. I can only imagine mountain biking is good for the body and mind. Best wishes from Wyoming!


----------



## deke505 (Jul 29, 2012)

Glad to hear the good news. Now get back to building trails ninja style!


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2013)

Always think positive!
Best wishes from Italy


----------

